# What is a no boil kit??



## earl

I love Corona and would like to make a Mexican Cerveza. 


Can I do it with a wine equipment starter kit that George sells??


earl


----------



## txclifton

Hey Earl,



You can do it with the same kit. Some people will
suggest you use a seperate primary for beer than wine....but I've used
the same. The no boil kit is just like a wine
kit. It's a bag of goodie and you pour it in the primary,
add water and yeast and you are off. Making beer any other
way normally requires some kind of heat...if only to loosen up the
malts etc. 



This kit has been made quite a bit. It was a hit at my house with Limes.



Cheers,



Doug


----------



## smurfe

I'll have to check these out. I originally was going to get into beer making but somehow stumbled into wine making instead. I still have the desire to brew beer. i didn't even realize there were any No Boil kits out there. Guess you can see how much I have researched it LOL. 


Smurfe


----------



## geocorn

The Baron's Mexican Cerveza is my number one seller in the Beer kits. In fact, I sell more of it than all of the other Baron's kits combined. It makes an excellent Corona knock-off.


----------



## smurfe

So would a guy need separate equipment (Primary) to make these no boil beers or could I use the primary's I already have? I believe I read somewhere that you shouldn't ferment beer and wine in the same primary. Is this correct?


Smurfe


----------



## Dean

Yeah, I would suggest that you find a new primary for beer. The problem is that beer is so aromatic from the hops, especially if you do pilsners and ales, that you will get that smell stuck in the plastic. Of course if you have stainless steel fermenters, you can just use those as SS doesn't keep smells.


I originally thought that I would just use the same one for both, but after a batch of India Pale Ale, which is a very hoppy beer, I could nto get the smell out no matter how long I let it soak with bleach, baking soda, etc. So I bought a few new primaries for wine and left that one for beer.


----------



## geocorn

With the no-boil kit, you can use the same bucket. At least I did and did not notice any ill effects. Just be sure to clean and sanitize it after use, which is what you should do after you make wine as well.


Others may have a difference of opinion.


----------



## PolishWineP

We just bottled our first batch of beer!Sixty-three bottles of Baron's Cerveza!



It's sitting in 3 plastic tubs aging, here in the warm wine room/office. (This is where we keep our wines that are just getting started, it's the warmest room in the house.) We're very excited! Beer kits. The bithday gift that keeps on giving!



*Edited by: PolishWineP *


----------



## PolishWineP

Now everyone! Sing! 


_Sixty-threebottles of beer in a tub_


_Sixty-threebottles of beer!



_*Edited by: PolishWineP *


----------



## masta

The wife even likes the Cerveza and she isn't a beer drinkiner....she told me to make I have plenty in stock for the summer!


----------



## PolishWineP

Earl,


If you haven't done it yet I would highly advise ordering a cerveza kit! Yum, yum, good!


----------



## earl

I moved on to an apple/raspberry wine. Plus I do not have an extra fridge to cool down the bottle fermentation of a beer. I made a hard apple cider over the winter and when my garage warmed up it really started to carbonate like crazy. I had to drink it just to avoid an overly carbonated disaster.






earl


----------



## uavwmn

George, I may venture to a beer kit for fun.




Do you have a "No Boil" kit for the Irish Stout?


----------



## grapeman

Here is a link to the new No Boil Brew House kits.


http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdBrewHouse.asp


The last entry is an Irish Stout.


Haven't made any of these yet, but from all reports they are very good.
I have made a few Brewer's Best kits, but they do reqire a bit of boiling, but not as bad as an all-grain.


----------



## uavwmn

PWP, was this the "no boil" beer kit? Did you go straight by the instructions or tweak it?


----------



## uavwmn

George, I would like to try the RJS Brewhouse kit. The "no boil" kits.


Is the Stout and the Mex Cervesa available in the no boil kit?


sorry for all the questions.


----------



## geocorn

All of the Brew House kits available for purchase are on the link provided by appleman and I think you will see a Mexican Cerveza and Stout.


----------



## uavwmn

I would like to order the stout, but the stock # 2416 comes up as "dried elderflowers".


I am making an order and need the correct stock #.


----------



## geocorn

The link is fixed.


----------



## moto-girl

I am also thinking of jumping into the beer keg here. I am wondering how long a no-boil kit takes to complete, how much it makes (6 gal ?), does it carbonate in the bottle, and do the bottles require refrigeration or will a cool basement in still snowy WI do the job? thanks in advance. 6 gallons of stout would make my husband a very happy man


----------



## smurfe

Yes, these kits make 6 gallons of beer. It does carbonate in the bottle if you do not keg. What you do is after the beer is done you rack it to your bottling bucket with the appropriate amount to priming (corn) sugar added. You bottle and cap and keep in a cool (not cold) place such as your basement. The sugar will restart the fermentation with the suspended yeasts and carbonate the beer. This can take a couple weeks or better. Sometimes a month or so. 


When you cool the beer to drink it will cause the yeast to fall out and will leave a little layer of sediment in the bottom of the bottle. Simply pour and leave about the last half inch of beer in the bottle or you can drink it as well. 


I see there are a few Stout lovers here. I am one myself. I have to ask what type of Stout is it you like. I know many like the Guinness Draught Stout. These kits are not going to produce a beer like that. It will be closer to the Guinness Extra Stout. There is quite a bit difference in the two. The Draught has the nitrogen widget in it to reproduce the pour of draft Guinness. 


Of my next three batches I am going to brew, two of them will be Stouts. Next batch will be an American IPA. I am doing this one next as I am going to pitch it on the yeast cake of thebatch of Cream Ale I have going now. After that I am brewing a Dry Stout and then a Sweet Stout. The Dry Stout will be kegged on a nitrogen tap. The Sweet Stout will be bottled. I am going to force carbonate in a keg though and use the Beer Gun I have ordered to fill the bottles of carbonated beer.


----------



## smurfe

I forgot to add, it takes about 2 weeks to ferment a batch. It really depends on the style, yeast, temps, etc. I have brewed a couple batches That were ready in less than a week. 


Aging will help many beers just like wine. We are talking weeks though, not months or years. I notice vast improvement in my beers as I drink them from the keg. A couple weeks after kegging if it lasts that long the beer gets smoother and more flavor pronounced.


----------



## Wade E

They make 6 gallons. they take about 20 days to finish fermenting. Then you bottle and that is where the carbonation comes in, in the bottle. You will need a bottle capper which are very cheap. You will need to keep the bottles between 65-75* for 2 to 3 weeks and then you are good to drink. Givehem a another 2 weeks and they will be even better but unlike wine they dont need a year to come around.


----------



## smurfe

All this Stout talk made me thirsty.




Had to make a Black and Tan. I poured it poorly though.



Still tastes great though!


----------



## moto-girl

Thanks for all the quick answers. I am feeling confident that I too can do this. hubbys favorite is Guinness Draught. But any beer that is dark enough to not see through the glass is generally ranked high; porters, stouts and the like. he was given a beer making equipment kit 8 years ago. We never made the beer ( brewers best). I suppose we were intimidated. Even though we still have the ingredients around here somewhere ( must throw those out), we have much of the equipment, which has not gone bad. So at this moment I am soaking label off of beer bottles that I just rescued from our recycling bucket. I hauled the screw offs back to the garage. If this xperiment goes well we may have to enqire about kegging and kegerators and all that "man stuff".
Thanks guys for all your encouragement and knowledge and the sharing of it all.


----------



## smurfe

If you have the space and the cash, kegging is the way to go. It is faster, easier and I feel the beer tastes better force carbonated than bottle conditioned. You can make a beer fridge pretty cheap from an old fridge. If you do your research you can get into kegging fairly cheap. If and when the time comes, get ahold of me and I will be glad to help you out.


----------



## moto-girl

your fridge is a beautiful thing


----------



## geocorn

That is a very nice set up, indeed!






Makes me want a beer!


----------



## Wade E

Everytime you post your set up I want a beer. Im still waiting for my friend that said he was going to hook me up with some 5 g cornies and C02 tanks, If he gets me that then I will get a propane cooker setup, if not Ill have to spend my money on the corny set up which Ive seen around here for $150 for a 5 gal corny, dual, reg and a 5 lb tank. 10 lb tank upgrade is extra $10 which Ill probably go for unless you think its not needed or will be to big to fit in most fridges with the corny. I have a lot to learn about beer making and all its toys.


----------



## smurfe

Wade, start scouring Craigslist. You would be surprised at what you could find. It is popular with home brewers. My buddy i brew with got all of his brewing equipment including kegs and 20# tank and regulator, fermenter, carboys (including 6.5 for fermenter), immersion chiller (50 footer), capper,auto siphons, hoses, brushes, you name itfor $150 from an ad on Craigslist. I figure it would of cost him at least $750+ to go buy all the stuff new.


I found my beer fridge which is an actual commercial build with one tap, tank, and regulator that was 3 months old (sells new for $800+) on Craigslist for $300. I didn't buy it at first but the guy enticed me by throwing in that brew stand, pots, cooler, another CO2 tank and regulator, 5 kegs, and a box of hardware to get me into brewing and kegging. I then had basically everything I needed to all grain brew right out of the box.


----------



## SmokinDawg

thanks for the heads up about craigs list I am needing a second kegerator


----------



## Waldo

Can you bottle the no boil kit beer in wine bottles?


----------



## Wade E

I wouldnt recommend it as that is where you do the carbonating Waldo. I dont think it is as carbonated as Sparkling wine but not sure what wine bottles will hold in before breaking and if a cork would hold either.


----------



## smurfe

SmokinDawg said:


> thanks for the heads up about craigs list I am needing a second kegerator




Heck, if you have the room, find a used fridge or freezer, put a temp controller on it, buy some shanks and faucets, tank and regulator and make your own. 


My fridge is an actual beer fridge but I have added two faucets to it. It was pretty easy and I can fit 4 kegs inside mine. I took the drill to mine today and ran my gas line through the fridge so the tank will sit outside and I can fit an extra keg inside. 


I added my multi-outlet manifold regulator that can run 3 kegs at the same psi and another at a different psi. Changed out the stout faucet to a regular faucet and made up a 5 gallon batch of root beer for the kids. I love my beer fridge.


----------



## smurfe

Waldo said:


> Can you bottle the no boil kit beer in wine bottles?




You could in champagne bottles with champagne corks and wires. Many Belgian beers are corked.


----------



## Wade E

Smurf, your making me thirsty again!


----------



## Waldo

Thanks !!! Do I really want to try this ? I don't even drink beer......Course I used to not ever drink wine either bwahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## uavwmn

smurfe, a co-worker gave me a couple dozen of flippy beer bottles he had in his attic when he made beer several years ago.


The rubber rings of course are dry rotted (AZ heat). Can I get the rubber pieces replaced and use these bottles for my beer? Or should I not chance it and get new bottles?


----------



## masta

No problem using these bottles since the stoppers are porcelain and you can buy new gaskets:


http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=5000


----------



## uavwmn

Masta, bottled my first batch of beer this weekend. The Irish Stout smells nutty and delicious!! The porcelin flippy bottles I inherited are so classy looking......more so with the beer in them.




They are in a dark warm place for a couple of weeks.


----------



## masta

Awesome.....you will find the beer you make so much better than most bottled beer you buy.


----------



## Jackie

I love that keg setup. I have an extra fridge but it's used for lagering beer and cold conditioning wine. 


I just use regular beer bottles but I have two of the flip-top bottles and wish I had lots more. I've used those two bottles for years and haven't needed to replace the gaskets (though I do have some gaskets just in case). 


Just an FYI for anyone using liquid yeast--you can save the yeast slurry when ferm is done and reuse it. I put mine in a santizied mason jar and store in the fridge (I put the lid on loosely at first then tighten later). I get about 6 uses out of eachliquid yeast (making a starter every time I reuse it).I've also taken one pack/vial of liquid yeast and made two starters out of it so I could get two diff batches of beer going. 


The BrewHouse kits are great. Much better than beer made with extracts and better than store-bought. I've never done allgrain but I'm happy with the BrewHouse. The Munich Dark Lageris my favorite with the Stout and Mexican Cerveza next. I haven't tried the Pilsner yet.


----------



## grapeman

Jackie, if you have two flip tops and like them, did you see Frank's post(AAAStinkie) a while back. If you did, I think you would be jealous- I know I am.


http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=2907&amp;KW=&amp;PID=76195#76195


----------



## uavwmn

Jackie, I am thankful I have a boss who is an ex-beer maker and he donated 28 flippys to me!!! The 16 oz and 22 oz bottles!! I had to buy new gaskets, but these bottles are "sweet".





I bottled my Irish Stout in them and they are in a dark warm place making carbonation.






Starting the Mexican Cerveza today.


----------



## uavwmn

Appleman, I will start my Mexican Cerveza today and have a couple of questions.


Is it necessary to lock the primary lid down for the beer? (I did not lock it down on the first batch)


Second, the "blow off" tube......the foam that blows out of the tube goes in a bucket to be discarded? Or put back in the primary bucket?


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

I always do uav, and discard the blow off, its a small amount (hopefully) and not worth infecting the whole batch.


----------



## masta

I agree with JW since beer is much susceptible to infection due to lack of protection with no SO2.


----------



## Wade E

Lock her down and throw it out.


----------



## grapeman

Ditto to all the responses. Sorry I wasn't around to answer sooner. I was off playing at the Willsboro Vineyard again today. Actually it wasn't that fun. I picked up and hauled off 8 pickup loads of vine trimmings from pruning a few weeks ago. It would have gone faster with two or three folks, but at least I was out in the beautiful sunshine.


----------



## uavwmn

Thanks all for the quick response. Lid on, blow off tube in and out with the foam!!


----------

